
Sorting 2 Tons of Lego, the Software Side (2017) - NicoJuicy
http://jacquesmattheij.com/sorting-lego-the-software-side
======
proaralyst
Needs a [2017]

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14280569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14280569)

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

